# What's your experience with gutter guards?



## TFaulkner (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm looking to learn about gutter guards and no matter which product you go to, they all say they're the best (of course). 

But the real test is time and experience...if they actually do what they are supposed to. So I was wondering, does anyone have any experience with gutter guards, any type? 

What are your opinions?

Thanks in advance.
Tyson


----------



## copperjohn (Sep 19, 2011)

Most gutter guards do their job, but most are over priced. You can get a cheaper leaf-guard system for a lot less money, and it will still do the same thing as the much more expensive products.


----------



## TFaulkner (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you install the leaf-guard system or know some homeowner's who have had it on their homes for quite some time?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think most guards do their job. ALOT of gutter guards are just plain junk. Some work well on moderate sloped roofs but will not work on steep slope. I use a few kinds, water fall and leaf relief. I find that in most situations they work out ok.


----------



## TFaulkner (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you install them with any kind of warranty or is it just an "as-is" type deal?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

This installation carries the Grumpy's roofing Company Guarantee that the guards will remain intact for a period of not less than 3 years. 

I tell the customer upfron that I do not make any guarantees about the gutter guards. I tell the customer that warranty is between them and the manufacturer, if any. I tell them that expecting to never clean their gutters again is not a realistic expectation regardless of the hype.


----------



## TFaulkner (Apr 26, 2011)

That sounds like the best way to do it, just being up front about what they should expect. It's amazing how many gutter guards there are that claim how great they are and that you'll never have to clean your gutters again, even though they continually fail.

Have you heard anything about the micro-mesh screen type of guards? How they are working for people or problems with them?

Thanks Grumpy!


----------

